# Cellular Calling?



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

A band member's cell phone rings while onstage and they answer it, you:


----------



## Gazoo (May 3, 2010)

Ha! well at least I'm not alone. 2 Votes from the designated drunk section of the band.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I assume this happened in between songs. We had a drummer who actually answered his phone while we were in the middle of a song. He didn't stop playing and continued on. We didn't even realize it till after the song when someone said something about it. It was one of his friends who was asking where we were playing.  We thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

There's no "embed my foot in his ass" option...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> There's no "embed my foot in his ass" option...


*chuckle*

on those dating shows on tv i often see women chatting on their cells during a first date. by the time she asked "so, watcha doin'?" i'd be loooong gone.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

... it better be his grandma!!!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

iaresee said:


> There's no "embed my foot in his ass" option...


That's what I'd pick.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

woodnoize said:


> a band member's cell phone rings while onstage and they answer it, you:



yell into the phone while you tell em to hang up its breaking your broke back moment d:< THIS WAS ALL CAPS CAUSE I WAS YELLING THANKS vBulletin™ FOR DECIDING I COULDN'T YELL


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I hate it when cellphone users wear those stupid bluetooth headsets and take whatever call (or worse - text) is coming in as being more important than anything else in the world...."hang on, I gotta take this call"....#$#@$#$ no ya don't!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i went with OTHER: i would lose my Shiite on them...especially if it was mid-song...thats just as bad as during sex!


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ezcomes said:


> i went with OTHER: i would lose my Shiite on them...especially if it was mid-song...*thats just as bad as during sex!*


Well... when on vibrate and repeated texting ....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I suppose I would have a chat with that member after the set. Doing it once is hard to believe. The second time would be grounds for dismissal. I've fired a soundman for using a BlackBerry while he was supposed to be mixing me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Answering a cell phone while on stage just seems wrong on so many levels.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

We're on stage. We'd never hear the phone ringing.


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

u could "see" it ring. thx for answering all! wikked.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hehe yes, there are things you don't "do" when performing. You don't grab the drummers girl and French her in front of him. You don't holler to your wife in the crowd you want a divorce. You don't stop playing to start telling the bass player he's got it wrong. You don't take a drink of water while the music track is still belting out your voice singing. Yes, I have seen all these things happen at shows LOL wow and the messes they have made. Folk events and small venues like Nathan Phillips Square places but still LOL

UNLESS your act is a comedy act then these ALL become FUN props and ways to engage the audience. Cell phones, yea, they should be not on your body unless you are using them in place of transceivers working the show (not sure if people use them that way, my wife and I did back when we worked deliveries).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That would annoy me to no end. I can sort of convince myself not to care if it happened at a rehearsal, but on stage?!?! Unless his wife is pregnant and expecting to deliver any minute and you're expecting a call from her (in which case, why the hell are you playing gigs?), there really isn't any justifiable reason for this. Even the "it could be an emergency" argument holds no water. It could just as easily (and much more likely) be some machine calling you to telly you you've won a Caribbean cruise.

I'd finish the rest of the set/gig and then axe the band member unless they could come up with one heck of an argument against.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Break in to "Under My Wheels" ...................................


----------

